# Ryonet Offers Screen Reclaiming Chemical Recirculation System Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Discover an alternative to traditional ink removal from squeegees, ink knives, screens, etc. that is not only fast and effective, but also reduces consumable spending. A new instructional video from Ryonet focuses on its Sgreen Chemical Recirculation System for screen printing. 

A step-by-step demonstration of the process from start to finish introduces you to the system and how it works, while highlighting the benefits it offers. You’ll see how this simple concept uses low air pressure with no electricity to make cleaning off plastisols quick and convenient. It collects and filters the used chemistry for storage, settling and reuse, and ultimately disposal of no-longer recyclable ink-filled solution. 

You’ll also learn about setup options and maintenance and the advantages the system offers in terms of the environment, working conditions and your bottom line. Tips and techniques for optimizing the process, results and your return are included as well. View the video at 
https://youtu.be/kXB3akr_wOU

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit ScreenPrinting.com | Powered By Ryonet -.


----------

